# Basic, B-O-R-I-N-G, but Beautiful Shawl (knit)



## settermom

Very satisfactory in the end but it took me weeks to complete simply because it would not hold my interest. I kept switching off to more fun and challenging projects. I have no idea the name of the shawl, nor the designer's name nor any pattern source. It was just a basic recipe given to me. I used # 9 needles (US) with Bernat Saluki yarn ( # 3 /DK) that was handed down to me. (Bernat Saluki: 60 % acrylic, 40%nylon 1.75 oz, 50 g, approx. 150 yd per skein. Machine wash and dry (and it does ... beautifully). I used about 975 yards. I did block it (steam) even though it is garter stitch. I block most everything and always anything wearable. The steam did help soften the acrylic and give it beautiful drape. It is "substantial" in wrapping... perhaps a bit too much for my small frame and narrow shoulders but I'll make good use of it for Spring and Summer every day use.


----------



## martina

Beautifully worked, simplie and stylish.


----------



## charbooth

settermom..that is an absolutely beautiful shawl.. I knit many shawls to give away and like to keep the patterns simple so I can 'crank' them out quite rapidly -- this one would be great to watch TV & do a lot of knitting!!!


----------



## justinevalla

I love the simplicity. I like simple patterns with beautiful yarn.


----------



## Irish knitter

I bet there could be different stitches put in it to vary the boredom....


----------



## mthrift

The beauty in this shawl is the unique pattern contrasting box pattern on the top edge & the small curling, ruffled edge all around the the bottom of the shawl. Yes, the stitch pattern would be appreciated for these things! Thanks for sharing, though. It is lovely! Elegant! Classic!


----------



## luree

That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marilyngf

simple but beautiful


----------



## trish439

love simple and beautiful :-D


----------



## jangmb

OH, but sooooooo lovely


----------



## Irish knitter

Any body know how to do the edgings?


----------



## Toddytoo

Simplistic and classic. Love it! I would love to find a pattern similar to this as I would like a change to the 'shawls with a spine' that I have been knitting. Does anyone have such a pattern to pass along? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## lifeline

That is so lovely, I bet you are really glad you stuck at it.


----------



## Cdambro

Beautiful!


----------



## settermom

ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS:

1) The no spine (which I love...and dislike the spines) is accomplished with an increase at the beginning of each row (with a KFB).

2) The edging / mini ruffle is so simple. Put a YO between every stitch from beginning to end of row. then knit all stitches for a few more rows. BIND OFF with a stretchy BO. I used the Yarn Over bind Off that can be found on verypink.com which is here: http://verypink.com/2010/04/30/yarn-over-bind-off/

3) Yes! I am already looking through my stitch patterns books to find something pleasing to break up the monotony!


----------



## settermom

Thank You Each for the lovely compliments. It makes me feel proud to have toughed it out and finished it!


----------



## SouthernGirl

beautiful


----------



## Katsch

Very nice and very stylish! Enjoy your creation.


----------



## settermom

Thank you!!!


----------



## arkynana

Simply Elegant :thumbup:


----------



## dora mac

Very beautiful. My kind of shawl - simple yet it turns out so nice. Could you write put the pattern? Thanks. Carol


----------



## Pocahontas

Not boring to behold. A simple but lovely shawl in the subtle pastel pink.


----------



## fairfaxgirl

Simplicity is elegance--and that is beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz

Love the simplicity of it and especially the little ruffle on the bottom. Beautiful soft color.


----------



## ManyClouds

Very classy.


----------



## settermom

skyequeen said:


> Very beautiful. My kind of shawl - simple yet it turns out so nice. Could you write put the pattern? Thanks. Carol


Carol: see on a previous page of this thread the answers to some construction questions. It is a basic top down formula. C/O 3 sts. Always slip the first stitch (as if to purl) of every row throughout. KFB of next st (after the slipped st) and knit to end. Repeat until there are 13 total stitches on needle. Set up: sl 1 ,K2, YO,K1,knit to end of row. Repeat one time more. Pattern: sl 1, K2, PM, YO, K2tog,YO, K2tog, YO, KFB, knit to end. Repeat this row until desired size (or 21" from start). Ruffle info is on previous page.


----------



## LindaH

Very pretty!


----------



## edithann

It may have been boring for you, but it's lovely to us. It is elegant and I love the ruffle on the bottom. Beautiful work!
:thumbup:


----------



## lindajaro

Beautiful! I love the edging.


----------



## janettamargo

It is simply beautiful. Sometimes it is nice to relax and work on something plain, despite the monotony of the garter stitch. But I appreciate it is harder to stay interested when it is a large project like this. Well done for sticking at it!


----------



## granny2007

Very nicely done. Simple, yet the edge stitches give it interest. Pretty color.


----------



## craftyone51

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## settermom

LOL! The more y'all like it the more I like it, too! Thanks!


----------



## destiny516ab

Beautiful Shawl


----------



## Gail DSouza

Very elegant and lovely!


----------



## mombr4

how pretty


----------



## kwright

It is fantastic!! I'm sure it took a while, but it is definitely a work of art!!! I like simplicity. LOL


----------



## settermom

All of these lovely comments make me think I should start another one. (Did I just say that??!! LOL) I think I will wait just a bit---but I will make another ... eventually.


----------



## run4fittness

Very classic and lovely.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Beautiful work. &#128158;


----------



## kiwiannie

Very nice work.


----------



## sewlee

It might have been boring to make, but its beauty is in its simple elegance.


----------



## pamgillies1

It is beautiful. Well done for sticking to it.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I think it is beautiful! I am going to try to put the pattern together from your notes and add to my to do list! Love everything about it, even your color choice. So glad you stuck it out and shared it with us.


----------



## WendyMargaret

Your shawl is lovely. The drape is everything. I would love to make it. So wearable.


----------



## Barrbelle

This looks like the perfect shawl for me. It is gorgeous in its simplicity. You did a beautiful job. I Would love one of my own. If a pattern becomes available, please share. Thanks


----------



## Sanibean

It's really very pretty.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Very pretty.


----------



## Mad loch

Simply elegant!


----------



## rahi

Very elegant. And colours choice is excellent. All underplayed yet very very elegant. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## harter0310

It is beautiful, soft and feminine looking. I love it!!!


----------



## mumblebee

The simplicity of this will age well ... beautiful.


----------



## patm

Very nice, this is just the kind of shawl they were recommending for taking with one when flying south. Doubles as a kind of blanket on the plane.


----------



## Woodsywife

Is the cast on of 3 sts one of the points? When and how to you do decreases to get the other point?


----------



## osagerev

It may have been boring to knit but it sure is beautiful completed.


----------



## mikebkk

It may have been boring knitting it, but the result is beautiful - including the color choice.


----------



## cafeknitter

Simple yet elegant. A perfect color


----------



## cakediva

Very elegant and classy!


----------



## knotlinda

Very pretty.


----------



## snughollow

Simple and beautiful.


----------



## sharmend

Yes, I can see where that would get horribly boring, but turned out really pretty and nice!


----------



## CBratt

Sometimes less is more! It is a lovely shawl and I would love to have one of those "boring" shawls. I am sure it was monotonous to make but it is absolutely lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dora mac

settermom said:


> Carol: see on a previous page of this thread the answers to some construction questions. It is a basic top down formula. C/O 3 sts. Always slip the first stitch (as if to purl) of every row throughout. KFB of next st (after the slipped st) and knit to end. Repeat until there are 13 total stitches on needle. Set up: sl 1 ,K2, YO,K1,knit to end of row. Repeat one time more. Pattern: sl 1, K2, PM, YO, K2tog,YO, K2tog, YO, KFB, knit to end. Repeat this row until desired size (or 21" from start). Ruffle info is on previous page.


Thank you for the shawl recipe. I always like to have a simple wip with socks or other more involved things going on at the same time. This is just what I need. Thanks again.


----------



## njbetsy

Beautiful!!!


----------



## 13068

Very nice. This is where form and function as well as color really play all the roles! I love it!


----------



## Naneast

Lovely shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## PittyPat

Just a question? Do you really just cast on 3 stitches? I just can't figure out how this works. This is such a beautiful shawl and the color is wonderful. 
Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Dsynr

won't U please share a link to the pattern; or is it your own design?


----------



## JLEIGH

I'm not much of a "shawl fan", but I love this one! It will never go out of style! It's beautifully elegant!


----------



## mobrien0144

I don't usually look at shawls because I think they're too fussy. Yours is so gorgeous, I'm going to give it a try. I actually like simple.


----------



## jfrancorn

This shawl might be boring to work on but it's sure not boring to look at!


----------



## mobrien0144

I would like the explanation of the decrease also.


----------



## mildredL2

I love this beautiful shawl! Thank you so much for writing out the pattern.


----------



## Swwhidbee

Lovely


----------



## patmac200057

I'm not a "shawl" person, but I would use this - so simple and lovely drape. When you said you steam blocked the acrylic yarn, do you mean you "killed" it? I "killed" a small scrylic scarf one time and the drape was lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam

I think it's lovely!


----------



## knitnanny

It's lovely and the colour is so delicate!


----------



## settermom

THANKS to ALL for your generous compliments!!!!! And, to those who have questions, let me repeat one more time that I do NOT have a pattern name, no designer name, no pattern source / link. HOWEVER, if you read the pages of this entire thread you will all find the answers to all of your questions. I just don't have the time to keep typing out the info for every individual. I know you understand. I will answer (again) the question from some of the more recent posters regarding the CO 3. Yes, cast on 3. This is a TOP DOWN construction. No decreases because it is not a side-to-side. You are starting at the center back NECK. I know it is difficult for some to visualize (as it was for me when I tried my very first top down shawl all on my own with a new pattern and me a beginner knitter). Nothing tricky about the knitting. Just follow my previous notes and knit. :thumbup:


----------



## cullenbe

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gemfire

Simple and elegant. Nice work.


----------



## settermom

patmac200057 said:


> I'm not a "shawl" person, but I would use this - so simple and lovely drape. When you said you steam blocked the acrylic yarn, do you mean you "killed" it? I "killed" a small scrylic scarf one time and the drape was lovely.


Hi, patmac. I did steam block the acrylic yarn but I definitely did not kill it. I have (thankfully) never killed any acrylic in all of the years I have been steaming it. To kill it would be to totally ruin the piece. Steaming does not mean the same as killing. Proper steam blocking of acrylic yarn simply softens and enhances the drape without damaging the integrity of the stitches. However, once steam blocked, the acrylic will permanently be "set" and retain that shape. There are many threads on KP regarding proper steam blocking that you can reference. Lots of info. Just do a quick search. Hope this answer helps. 
:wink:


----------



## grannysk

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## highihid

Not boring at all, beautiful and classic. Beautiful job.


----------



## diana999

beautiful , classic love it


----------



## yona

I love the simplicity and elegance of this shawl.


----------



## mthrift

settermom said:


> ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) The no spine (which I love...and dislike the spines) is accomplished with an increase at the beginning of each row (with a KFB).
> 
> 2) The edging / mini ruffle is so simple. Put a YO between every stitch from beginning to end of row. then knit all stitches for a few more rows. BIND OFF with a stretchy BO. I used the Yarn Over bind Off that can be found on verypink.com which is here: http://verypink.com/2010/04/30/yarn-over-bind-off/
> 3) Yes! I am already looking through my stitch patterns books to find something pleasing to break up the monotony!


Thanks so much for the pattern. Hi...this is the pattern for the over-all shawl & the small ruffle all around the hem of the shawl. What is the pattern for the top edge of the shawl that has the "grid-like" lace pattern? Thanks!


----------



## fgould

Settermom, thank you for sharing this beautiful shawl with us. It is just beautiful. My question is regarding the PM in the pattern. Do we move the marker on every row or add more markers on every row?

Pattern: sl 1, K2, PM, YO, K2tog,YO, K2tog, YO, KFB, knit to end. Repeat this row until desired size (or 21" from start).


----------



## mthrift

mthrift said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern. Hi...this is the pattern for the over-all shawl & the small ruffle all around the hem of the shawl. What is the pattern for the top edge of the shawl that has the "grid-like" lace pattern? Thanks!


THANKS! Sorry! I found my answers....I think. Thanks for all your time & effort for all of us! Just a lovely piece! Love your work!


----------



## HeatherO

Lovely, love the ruffle on the bottom!


----------



## settermom

mthrift said:


> THANKS! Sorry! I found my answers....I think. Thanks for all your time & effort for all of us! Just a lovely piece! Love your work!


You are welcome. Glad you found it all.


----------



## Gale from Oregon

Oh so pretty !!


----------



## Knitknitwhit

How many stitches did you cast on and how do you do that first pattern?
Then, after rows of first pattern, do you just garter stitch until desired length and then do ruffle stitch pattern and bind off?
Thanks for your response.
NEVER MIND.....
Just saw rest of your responses. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## settermom

fgould said:


> Settermom, thank you for sharing this beautiful shawl with us. It is just beautiful. My question is regarding the PM in the pattern. Do we move the marker on every row or add more markers on every row?
> 
> You will use a total of 2 markers throughout. 1 marker at each end. Do your setup as directed and start pattern. From that point on it will always be: slip 1st st purl wise, k 2 (Now you have come to a marker ---which you will have to slip before you start the next instructions for knitting). It will be identical at the beginning of the next row. Your marker at each end really is not going to "travel". It will always come right after the sl 1, k2 neck edge stitches. Hope that answers the question.


----------



## subtlewitch

It looks like a comfy and lovely shawl


----------



## mthrift

settermom said:


> fgould said:
> 
> 
> 
> Settermom, thank you for sharing this beautiful shawl with us. It is just beautiful. My question is regarding the PM in the pattern. Do we move the marker on every row or add more markers on every row?
> 
> You will use a total of 2 markers throughout. 1 marker at each end. Do your setup as directed and start pattern. From that point on it will always be: slip 1st st purl wise, k 2 (Now you have come to a marker ---which you will have to slip before you start the next instructions for knitting). It will be identical at the beginning of the next row. Your marker at each end really is not going to "travel". It will always come right after the sl 1, k2 neck edge stitches. Hope that answers the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, also, for your "eternal patience". It is much appreciated! So many KPer's to deal with! A "whirlwind" for your "created loveliness"! I guess you met a need that you could not have foreseen! Just Thank You!
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsF

looks beautiful


----------



## settermom

mthrift said:


> Thank you, also, for your "eternal patience". It is much appreciated! So many KPer's to deal with! A "whirlwind" for your "created loveliness"! I guess you met a need that you could not have foreseen! Just Thank You!


    Thank YOU, mthrift! gosh, isn't it amazing how far a simple little "thanks for everything" can go!? It always gives me pleasure to share and make others happy but a random recognition of time and effort is so much appreciated, too. You made my (crazy, busy) day!


----------



## supreetb

Very beautiful !


----------



## barbsch

SO beautiful and my next project. THANK YOU!


----------



## Noreen

beautiful


----------



## Noreen

beautiful


----------



## LillyP

Really really lovely, I was looking for a traveling project and I think I found it, thanks so much for all your answers and the time it takes, bet you didn't think your Boring project would be so appreciated. Thank you , greatly appreciated


----------



## fgould

Yes, thank you so much for posting pictures of your beautiful shawl and the instructions Also for answering all of our questions over and over again. Your patience with all of us is very appreciated.


----------



## KnittingNut

The simplicity of this shawl makes it so beautiful! Love the ruffle and the stitch pattern at the top. Lovely work.


----------



## tea4two

It may have been boring, but it was worth your perseverance. You can dress it with a beautiful shawl pin.


----------



## kidbear

I love it,beautiful and it may be boring put you did not have to worry about a lace pattern and messing up stitches.


----------



## May

Your shawl is just beautiful, simply elegant and I join the others in praising your perseverance.
Plan on starting one soon, or at least start one so that I get your instructions clear in my "crazy and over crowded" head!!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## settermom

kidbear said:


> I love it,beautiful and it may be boring put you did not have to worry about a lace pattern and messing up stitches.


You are right! I was looking forward to mindless knitting and the ability to actually watch a TV program without losing my place and messing up my concentration with lace stitches or the like. Little did I know I would be wanting MORE to focus on. LOL


----------



## settermom

Oh my. I do appreciate each of you who have expressed your gratitude / appreciation. You are more than welcome. I ONLY WISH that I could give credit where the credit is truly due! If I just had the designer name I would be thanking and praising that person myself.


----------



## arkynana

settermom said:


> Oh my. I do appreciate each of you who have expressed your gratitude / appreciation. You are more than welcome. I ONLY WISH that I could give credit where the credit is truly due! If I just had the designer name I would be thanking and praising that person myself.


A basic oral pattern like this has probably been passed along for hundreds of years... Thank you for passing it along to us... We can now be part of its history, which connects us with the original designer/designers :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna

Your shawl is really beautiful. 

I used to knit fancy patterns and lace and would not even consider knitting anything unless it had a complicated pattern, until I suffered a bad concussion when I fell down my stairs 3 years ago and at times I really feel as if my brain is scrambled. I now find it very difficult to follow a pattern, and only knit plain and purl. I do not find it boring, I am just grateful that I can still knit.


----------



## thegrape

Looks soft and feminine!


----------



## arkynana

Reyna said:


> Your shawl is really beautiful.
> 
> I used to knit fancy patterns and lace and would not even consider knitting anything unless it had a complicated pattern, until I suffered a bad concussion when I fell down my stairs 3 years ago and at times I really feel as if my brain is scrambled. I now find it very difficult to follow a pattern, and only knit plain and purl. I do not find it boring, I am just grateful that I can still knit.


Amen, Sister Knitter :thumbup:


----------



## settermom

Reyna said:


> Your shawl is really beautiful.
> 
> I used to knit fancy patterns and lace and would not even consider knitting anything unless it had a complicated pattern, until I suffered a bad concussion when I fell down my stairs 3 years ago and at times I really feel as if my brain is scrambled. I now find it very difficult to follow a pattern, and only knit plain and purl. I do not find it boring, I am just grateful that I can still knit.


Thank you, Reyna, for the compliment on the shawl. Thank you, also, for the reminder that I am blessed to be able to knit at all! When my arthritic hands are aching I try to remind myself that I am lucky to have the use of my hands for anything --- let alone knitting or crocheting or quilting or sewing or embroidery. Perhaps the boredom is my over anxious mind set that I "need" to finish the project "soon"...in order to get on with the long list of want-to-do's ... so my hands and mind don't run out before my stash of yarn does. :-D "Just plain knitting" is actually a great chance to simply relax and enjoy.


----------



## scottishlass

beautiful , classic shawl lovely work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz

jangmb said:


> OH, but sooooooo lovely


Ditto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerfrilly

How exquisite, beautiful work


----------



## settermom

Many Thanks for the recent compliments!


----------



## maryjaye

Beautiful! How was the top edging knitted?


----------



## riversong200

This is beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pattern. It's the perfect 'take-along' project. Hope I can replicate it.


----------



## Whoever

Please could I have the pattern for your gorgeous shawl great job many thanks Whoever


----------



## Whoever

It is gorgeous great job


----------



## AKnitWit

May have been boring but the beauty is worth every stitch.


----------



## Hannelore

Beautifully made.


----------



## cainchar

Thanks for that bindoff video link! I'm afraid I am quite happy to not be challenged by patterns- and yet create such quality. "Let the yarn speak" is my credo! Found the body and wavy edge, still looking for the other edging- 5 pages to go! Gathering I may have missed it and have to start again? Guessing it is one of those "just trust the pattern" things.

Like Reyna, I am also post concussion and I find things difficult to conceptualize. Once into them, I can usually see it taking shape. Simple has become "more and better" to me in the last 9mths. Reyna- please share any tips you can on how to bring the healing along. I can look back and a/ be so grateful that this concussion is "all" I suffered in the accident (including my dear little dog being fine.) And b/ identify many ways I have seen improvements in my condition. But oh my, it's at a snails pace. I need to get back to being able to be at school with the little ones and doing something constructive (and having the energy to really live life.) Anyone have any tips- please share!

Could you share the brand and name of the acrylic yarn you used? The drape is lovely! Thanks for sharing it all!



settermom said:


> ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1) The no spine (which I love...and dislike the spines) is accomplished with an increase at the beginning of each row (with a KFB).
> 
> 2) The edging / mini ruffle is so simple. Put a YO between every stitch from beginning to end of row. then knit all stitches for a few more rows. BIND OFF with a stretchy BO. I used the Yarn Over bind Off that can be found on verypink.com which is here: http://verypink.com/2010/04/30/yarn-over-bind-off/
> 
> 3) Yes! I am already looking through my stitch patterns books to find something pleasing to break up the monotony!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Your basic, boring shawl is simply beautiful!!


----------



## cainchar

The pattern is on page 2, repeated about 4 posts up from yours and video link for wavy edge cast off on page 1



PittyPat said:


> Just a question? Do you really just cast on 3 stitches? I just can't figure out how this works. This is such a beautiful shawl and the color is wonderful.
> Thanks for sharing .


----------



## settermom

cainchar: Glad you are finding the little bits of info already in the pages of the thread. Glad you like the yarn and how it worked with this pattern. (Dumb luck, I guess. LOL. Yarn was a hand-me-down, like the pattern). Yes, it is acrylic---actually an acrylic & nylon blend 60 / 40. Machine wash and dry. Brand is Bernat Saluki (# 3/DK ). Not sure if it is still manufactured but there may be some on Amazon or E-Bay if you want that specific yarn. The drape comes more from my steam blocking than from the yarn itself. Blessings and best wishes in your recovery are wished for you along with Reyna.


----------



## settermom

To the most recent posters who have construction questions: Please, please read through the pages of the thread. Everything you need to know is there. I know you will understand that I don't want to keep re-typing the same info for every individual who has asked a question that was already asked and answered previously. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## judyr

charbooth said:


> settermom..that is an absolutely beautiful shawl.. I knit many shawls to give away and like to keep the patterns simple so I can 'crank' them out quite rapidly -- this one would be great to watch TV & do a lot of knitting!!!


That sounds like me. Glad to make your acquaintance charbooth settermom. We are just alike in thinking this way!!!!!


----------



## cainchar

Thank you!. Hoping Reyna may have some tips for me as she is ahead in her recovery. Off to Amazon or Ebay. These day, ease of care is a must for me I`m afraid. Will also have to look up your suggested tips on blocking acrylic. Thanks- always was under the impression one didn`t bother with acrylic. Clearly, your efforts were worth it!



settermom said:


> cainchar: Glad you are finding the little bits of info already in the pages of the thread. Glad you like the yarn and how it worked with this pattern. (Dumb luck, I guess. LOL. Yarn was a hand-me-down, like the pattern). Yes, it is acrylic---actually an acrylic & nylon blend 60 / 40. Machine wash and dry. Brand is Bernat Saluki (# 3/DK ). Not sure if it is still manufactured but there may be some on Amazon or E-Bay if you want that specific yarn. The drape comes more from my steam blocking than from the yarn itself. Blessings and best wishes in your recovery are wished for you along with Reyna.


----------



## Holly T.

Very beautiful wrap.


----------



## aljellie

Simply elegant shawl. Thanks for sharing pattern.


----------



## Peggy Beryl

On the 9th page of comments on this lovely shawl, it's difficult to come up with anything new to say about it; so I'll relate something I witnessed today while shopping:

A woman and little girl of about 2 years had spent several minutes looking at a rack of girls' dresses and the mother was narrowing their choice down to a couple that she liked; but the little girl just kept shaking her head "no" to both of them. She was becoming more and more frustrated and finally pointed to a third dress and fairly screamed, "But, Mommy, I think that the pink one likes me."

That's how I feel about your shawl; I think it likes me well enough to join my list of "to do" patterns.


----------



## Blinda

I can sure see why you would call that boring, but I call it my everywhere piece, something I can take everywhere, or do while visiting because it doesn't require a lot of concentration like other shawls. But, my oh my, what a lovely piece you have after all that boring work! haha


----------



## mobrien0144

I started this shawl last nite with patons metallic (grey). To all who try it, don't get discouraged. I'm 5" into it and I'm finally seeing the design. It is beautiful. And you can watch tv and not get confused or lose your place.
Once again, Settermom, Thank you for sharing. I'll probably use this pattern a hundred times.


----------



## Reyna

settermom said:


> Thank you, Reyna, for the compliment on the shawl. Thank you, also, for the reminder that I am blessed to be able to knit at all! When my arthritic hands are aching I try to remind myself that I am lucky to have the use of my hands for anything --- let alone knitting or crocheting or quilting or sewing or embroidery. Perhaps the boredom is my over anxious mind set that I "need" to finish the project "soon"...in order to get on with the long list of want-to-do's ... so my hands and mind don't run out before my stash of yarn does. :-D "Just plain knitting" is actually a great chance to simply relax and enjoy.


Settermom, there was absolutely no malice or criticism intended with my post. I was just trying to convey my understanding of your boredom with knitting so much of the same stitch, and how some life-changing events can change our perception of what we consider to be boring! I admire that in spite of your arthritic hands you still persevere with your knitting, crocheting, etc.


----------



## settermom

Peggy Beryl said:


> On the 9th page of comments on this lovely shawl, it's difficult to come up with anything new to say about it; so I'll relate something I witnessed today while shopping:
> 
> A woman and little girl of about 2 years had spent several minutes looking at a rack of girls' dresses and the mother was narrowing their choice down to a couple that she liked; but the little girl just kept shaking her head "no" to both of them. She was becoming more and more frustrated and finally pointed to a third dress and fairly screamed, "But, Mommy, I think that the pink one likes me."
> 
> That's how I feel about your shawl; I think it likes me well enough to join my list of "to do" patterns.


 :-D What a great story! It put a smile on my face for sure. I am tickled pink to know that my shawl likes you!


----------



## Reyna

cainchar said:


> Thanks for that bindoff video link! I'm afraid I am quite happy to not be challenged by patterns- and yet create such quality. "Let the yarn speak" is my credo! Found the body and wavy edge, still looking for the other edging- 5 pages to go! Gathering I may have missed it and have to start again? Guessing it is one of those "just trust the pattern" things.
> 
> Like Reyna, I am also post concussion and I find things difficult to conceptualize. Once into them, I can usually see it taking shape. Simple has become "more and better" to me in the last 9mths. Reyna- please share any tips you can on how to bring the healing along. I can look back and a/ be so grateful that this concussion is "all" I suffered in the accident (including my dear little dog being fine.) And b/ identify many ways I have seen improvements in my condition. But oh my, it's at a snails pace. I need to get back to being able to be at school with the little ones and doing something constructive (and having the energy to really live life.) Anyone have any tips- please share!
> 
> Could you share the brand and name of the acrylic yarn you used? The drape is lovely! Thanks for sharing it all!


Even though it is 3 years since my fall, I have not seen much improvement in my concentration. I do try to keep my brain busy with crosswords and other puzzles, but I do have some difficulty remembering words. Even when trying to respond to posts on the Forum, I get so frustrated when I know what I want to say but the words just don't come to mind. I really have to think very hard and hopefully my comments will be understood. When I fell down my stairs, the right side of my face was smashed. I am left with double vision, which is corrected with a prism on my glasses, but when I am tired, I just cannot focus and I have to leave what I am doing until I have had some rest. (Grrrrrr). I don't really have any tips to speed up the process of recovery, all I can say is persevere, but also accept you now have limitations, and try to live around them. Of course, I am blessed with a wonderful family, my daughters help where they can but my main supporter and carer is my amazing husband, if he could wrap me up in cottonwool, he would!


----------



## settermom

Reyna said:


> Settermom, there was absolutely no malice or criticism intended with my post. I was just trying to convey my understanding of your boredom with knitting so much of the same stitch, and how some life-changing events can change our perception of what we consider to be boring! I admire that in spite of your arthritic hands you still persevere with your knitting, crocheting, etc.


OH! My Dear Reyna! No offense was taken in any way from your comments. I was very touched by what you said and am always grateful to hear another person's perspective and perceptions. Truly! Don't give it another moment of thought. Your comments were a poignant reminder of how ever-changing and challenging life is---and how we find our blessings wherever we can---and in whatever form they present to us. ;-)


----------



## settermom

mobrien0144 said:


> I started this shawl last nite with patons metallic (grey). To all who try it, don't get discouraged. I'm 5" into it and I'm finally seeing the design. It is beautiful. And you can watch tv and not get confused or lose your place.
> Once again, Settermom, Thank you for sharing. I'll probably use this pattern a hundred times.


 :thumbup: ooohhhhh! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## cainchar

Reyna- I have PM'd you. Sound like we have things in common (words/concentration/tired issues.)



Reyna said:


> Even though it is 3 years since my fall, I have not seen much improvement in my concentration. I do try to keep my brain busy with crosswords and other puzzles, but I do have some difficulty remembering words. Even when trying to respond to posts on the Forum, I get so frustrated when I know what I want to say but the words just don't come to mind. I really have to think very hard and hopefully my comments will be understood. When I fell down my stairs, the right side of my face was smashed. I am left with double vision, which is corrected with a prism on my glasses, but when I am tired, I just cannot focus and I have to leave what I am doing until I have had some rest. (Grrrrrr). I don't really have any tips to speed up the process of recovery, all I can say is persevere, but also accept you now have limitations, and try to live around them. Of course, I am blessed with a wonderful family, my daughters help where they can but my main supporter and carer is my amazing husband, if he could wrap me up in cottonwool, he would!


----------



## May

Settermom, Hi, your kind and thoughtful words to Reyna touched me. Yes indeed, life is ever-changing and challenging ... 
Thank you for reminding us about our many blessings, in whatever form they present to us... and finding them wherever we can.
I have the whole day today to figure out what colors to use in my next shawl.... while I look out the window at the blue sky, the trees becoming green, some with blooms.


----------



## settermom

May said:


> Settermom, Hi, your kind and thoughtful words to Reyna touched me. Yes indeed, life is ever-changing and challenging ...
> Thank you for reminding us about our many blessings, in whatever form they present to us... and finding them wherever we can.
> I have the whole day today to figure out what colors to use in my next shawl.... while I look out the window at the blue sky, the trees becoming green, some with blooms.


Thanks, May. And...that's what we are all about, isn't it? To share ... and care ... and share some more. (Sounds like Nature's palette is providing you with plenty of color choices this glorious Spring day)!


----------



## settermom

Hopefully I am not yet too late to add a "reminder" from my original post with the photos. For those of you who are of a smaller stature: You might want to make your shawls a wee bit smaller than the length stated in the "recipe". The width is quite expansive (thus the front "tails" /wings will be looong if simply hanging straight down the front. Plenty nice for wrapping, though). Also, you might want to decide if you want the pretty ruffle to be made according to the directions (as I did) OR perhaps add maybe 3 or so more rows before the bind off. I will do that next time, I think. I am thinking that maybe a slightly deeper ruffle would give it a bit more weight and maybe relax the curliness of the edge. All in the eye of the maker / beholder, I guess. AS FOR B/O: I had no info about which side to bind off on (if you decide to choose a right or wrong side with the garter stitch). One side of the B/O will look different than the other but that too is personal choice. AND, I suggest at least a 36" cable /circular needle. There will be a ton of stitches to work by the time you reach the end of the ruffle!


----------



## notenuftime

Love your shawl. If (when) you decide to write a "formal" set of directions you could call it the shawl the "Triple B Shawl" (Basic, Boring and Beautiful)!! You have a lovely, patient spirit which shines through. What an enjoyable and positive thread.


----------



## settermom

notenuftime said:


> Love your shawl. If (when) you decide to write a "formal" set of directions you could call it the shawl the "Triple B Shawl" (Basic, Boring and Beautiful)!! You have a lovely, patient spirit which shines through. What an enjoyable and positive thread.


notenuftime (I love how you spell that) ---thank you for such a lovely sentiment. I appreciate it.


----------



## mthrift

May said:


> Settermom, Hi, your kind and thoughtful words to Reyna touched me. Yes indeed, life is ever-changing and challenging ...
> Thank you for reminding us about our many blessings, in whatever form they present to us... and finding them wherever we can.
> I have the whole day today to figure out what colors to use in my next shawl.... while I look out the window at the blue sky, the trees becoming green, some with blooms.


Yes, I think that when I was younger & everything worked, that was "normal", & I took it for granted. Then, if illness hits &/or life becomes interrupted & then "normal" everyday changes, I found that I longed for the the things that were ordinary, "everyday normal"...getting back to normal...like I "got to" go to work...or I "got to" walk....all the "normal everyday things" I complained about in the past, that I had taken so for granted, I LONGED for THAT NORMAL, now, & that "normal" became "blessings"....things "I got to do"....was lucky enough to be able to do.....like seeing the green...the blooms....the spring coming...the just "walking" in the evening at Daylight Savings Time.... YES, how our perspectives change for the same things!  This is a good thing. I am happier, I think, for it!


----------



## mthrift

settermom said:


> Hopefully I am not yet too late to add a "reminder" from my original post with the photos. For those of you who are of a smaller stature: You might want to make your shawls a wee bit smaller than the length stated in the "recipe". The width is quite expansive (thus the front "tails" /wings will be looong if simply hanging straight down the front. Plenty nice for wrapping, though). Also, you might want to decide if you want the pretty ruffle to be made according to the directions (as I did) OR perhaps add maybe 3 or so more rows before the bind off. I will do that next time, I think. I am thinking that maybe a slightly deeper ruffle would give it a bit more weight and maybe relax the curliness of the edge. All in the eye of the maker / beholder, I guess. AS FOR B/O: I had no info about which side to bind off on (if you decide to choose a right or wrong side with the garter stitch). One side of the B/O will look different than the other but that too is personal choice. AND, I suggest at least a 36" cable /circular needle. There will be a ton of stitches to work by the time you reach the end of the ruffle!


Yes, I would like a smaller & less wide shawl. So I would just begin the ruffle edge sooner, correct?  This most likely is self-explanatory, but for me, I may be missing something!


----------



## settermom

You are exactly right, MTHRIFT! You didn't miss a thing. Just start your ruffle sooner. I found it difficult (no...impossible!)to be able to measure the width with so many stitches on a cable ---with this being a top down. So, having never made this before, I went a head and knit to the approx. 21" from the starting point (center back neck) before starting the ruffle. Maybe I am the one missing something ---not knowing how to measure how far all of those top edge stitches are going to spread out when off the needle. This is my first top down knit shawl so I probably have lots to learn. NOTE: After blocking the shawl my center back depth was about 19" or a little more. The ends were curved but when pinned down I had an approx. width at the neckline of 63 -65 ". You have to take the crescent curve into account . I did not stretch the acrylic the same as I would have with wool. I just smoothed and pinned it out very "relaxed" and gently curved the ends so that every part was laying flat. You will want to curve those ends somewhat anyway---so they don't develop that spiral curl at the ends when hanging down the front.  Hope this is helpful. (p.s. to those who don't normally think about blocking garter stitch: I promise the blocking WILL produce a much nicer final product...IMHO).


----------



## settermom

mthrift said:


> Yes, I think that when I was younger & everything worked, that was "normal", & I took it for granted. Then, if illness hits &/or life becomes interrupted & then "normal" everyday changes, I found that I longed for the the things that were ordinary, "everyday normal"...getting back to normal...like I "got to" go to work...or I "got to" walk....all the "normal everyday things" I complained about in the past, that I had taken so for granted, I LONGED for THAT NORMAL, now, & that "normal" became "blessings"....things "I got to do"....was lucky enough to be able to do.....like seeing the green...the blooms....the spring coming...the just "walking" in the evening at Daylight Savings Time.... YES, how our perspectives change for the same things!  This is a good thing. I am happier, I think, for it!


 :thumbup: YES! mthrift, I love your reflections on the "longing for normal". I soooo relate to that. I have had periods of time in my life when I prayed fervently just for an hour of NORMAL. And, I can remember the times (I say this with an embarrassed laugh) that I also longed and prayed for BORING!


----------



## Carole Jeanne

settermom said:


> Very satisfactory in the end but it took me weeks to complete simply because it would not hold my interest. I kept switching off to more fun and challenging projects. I have no idea the name of the shawl, nor the designer's name nor any pattern source. It was just a basic recipe given to me. I used # 9 needles (US) with Bernat Saluki yarn ( # 3 /DK) that was handed down to me. (Bernat Saluki: 60 % acrylic, 40%nylon 1.75 oz, 50 g, approx. 150 yd per skein. Machine wash and dry (and it does ... beautifully). I used about 975 yards. I did block it (steam) even though it is garter stitch. I block most everything and always anything wearable. The steam did help soften the acrylic and give it beautiful drape. It is "substantial" in wrapping... perhaps a bit too much for my small frame and narrow shoulders but I'll make good use of it for Spring and Summer every day use.


Slinky and gorgeous.


----------



## cainchar

You are so correct! Normal is boring and we complain about it- until we can't have it. I'd give my eye teeth (well, maybe not) to be able to "have to go to school" Monday AM! I've been home 9 mths since the accident. I know how fortunate I am to be walking/taking and that my dear little dog also survived, but oh, what I'd give for my old energy and ability to multitask/read/go all day and half the night... . I do work at reminding myself daily how much I have, rather than what I've been without (and fear is not returning.) On balance, I ma able to be positive and grateful. Every now and then, it gets to be a bit much. I'm just in a short term "bit much" stage. Happily, I know that this too shall pass!



mthrift said:


> Yes, I think that when I was younger & everything worked, that was "normal", & I took it for granted. Then, if illness hits &/or life becomes interrupted & then "normal" everyday changes, I found that I longed for the the things that were ordinary, "everyday normal"...getting back to normal...like I "got to" go to work...or I "got to" walk....all the "normal everyday things" I complained about in the past, that I had taken so for granted, I LONGED for THAT NORMAL, now, & that "normal" became "blessings"....things "I got to do"....was lucky enough to be able to do.....like seeing the green...the blooms....the spring coming...the just "walking" in the evening at Daylight Savings Time.... YES, how our perspectives change for the same things!  This is a good thing. I am happier, I think, for it!


----------



## settermom

cainchar said:


> ... I do work at reminding myself daily how much I have, rather than what I've been without (and fear is not returning.) On balance, I ma able to be positive and grateful. Every now and then, it gets to be a bit much. I'm just in a short term "bit much" stage. Happily, I know that this too shall pass!


I hear that! Been there, done that...and it SHALL pass. Amen !


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Actually daily struggles are all too common. I had a bout with chemo n surgery n radiation plus two new knees in the last couple years. Chemo leaves nails peeling and numb feet with neuropathy and hair that's truly pathetic but I'm alive n caring for grandkids a lot. Sometimes too much. 

Today I'm in a funk. Spent some minutes reliving hard times from 50 years ago. Now THAT was helpful. (Eyes rolling again)

I'm learning to knit lace and making progress. Happy to say that. Sure can't do that without concentrating. Tomorrow will be different and my attitude will improve after I fix n eat supper. Just not in the mood to do anything. Terrible state to be in. I have to decide to be in a better mood. So I shall. 

Happy knitting. Some of my friends from cancer treatment are gone. One has neuropathy in hands too and can't feel her feet to drive or walk and ALL of her nails peel instead of four. And she can't think at work.

It can always be worse


----------



## cainchar

Bless you! While you likely didn't mean to, I needed that kick in the butt! I know I am blessed beyond measure- need to start acting that way all the time! As for overdoing it with your grandchildren- please put your health first! That's an order! Prayers and hugs to you!



Carole Jeanne said:


> Actually daily struggles are all too common. I had a bout with chemo n surgery n radiation plus two new knees in the last couple years. Chemo leaves nails peeling and numb feet with neuropathy and hair that's truly pathetic but I'm alive n caring for grandkids a lot. Sometimes too much.
> 
> Today I'm in a funk. Spent some minutes reliving hard times from 50 years ago. Now THAT was helpful. (Eyes rolling again)
> 
> I'm learning to knit lace and making progress. Happy to say that. Sure can't do that without concentrating. Tomorrow will be different and my attitude will improve after I fix n eat supper. Just not in the mood to do anything. Terrible state to be in. I have to decide to be in a better mood. So I shall.
> 
> Happy knitting. Some of my friends from cancer treatment are gone. One has neuropathy in hands too and can't feel her feet to drive or walk and ALL of her nails peel instead of four. And she can't think at work.
> 
> It can always be worse


----------



## Sallywilms

I have been reading about this lovely shawl since I want to make something for my sister-in-law who was in a serious car accident and faces a long recuperation, and this shawl is in serious contention.

I was reminded of my mantra "no good deed goes unpunished". Setter mom shared a picture of her shawl, and it Has morphed into 11 pages!


----------



## Carole Jeanne

cainchar said:


> Bless you! While you likely didn't mean to, I needed that kick in the butt! I know I am blessed beyond measure- need to start acting that way all the time! As for overdoing it with your grandchildren- please put your health first! That's an order! Prayers and hugs to you!


I was lecturing myself. Awareness is the best thing and step one to solving a problem, esp when I am the problem. It's hard to not set 30 year old goals when I am 72 and then be discouraged I can't accomplish all. We live on a farm. Work to do without end and we aren't doing the work of farming.

But worse is feeling useless and not having a goal. Taking care of my three little babies is worthwhile, needed by their parents, and being useful is necessary to our happiness. I wear out but that's ok.

As you rehab set long range goals for patience. This winter was a trial. LONG rehab following second knee replacement. But I'm much better and continue to improve. I did sled one day with 3 yr old granddaughter--only three times down hill in fourth month post op. (I've done that every year since Ashley 17 was born) and I'm teaching her to swim too and she is swimming. Those are part of my own self imposed job description. Maybe my favorite part.

Hang in there and don't give up. Focus on what u can do today, and how that is better. Eat well. Keep as active as possible--whatever level that is, get enough rest. And do something every day that makes you feel better. Call an encouraging word to someone you know is in worse shape and has bigger problems--that will help you both. Keep your blessings/gratitude list in mind. Write it down and stick it on the mirror in the bathroom.

Those are my methods. If you find another to add to my list, please let me know too!! Amazing how helpful this is!!!


----------



## settermom

Sallywilms said:


> I have been reading about this lovely shawl since I want to make something for my sister-in-law who was in a serious car accident and faces a long recuperation, and this shawl is in serious contention.
> 
> I was reminded of my mantra "no good deed goes unpunished". Setter mom shared a picture of her shawl, and it Has morphed into 11 pages!


Sallywilms: whether you make this shawl pattern or another I hope you will be able to post a photo of it. I just know that your S-I-L will find great comfort in the gift...during her recovery and beyond. Prayers for her healing.


----------



## Jojo61

Lovely!


----------



## settermom

Thanks to Everyone for their continuing kind compliments and hugs and prayers for each who face the challenges of recovery---and yet continue to KNIT and create things that bring satisfaction, joy and comfort.


----------



## dachsmom

Beautiful


----------



## Knitter Betty

Beautiful shawl!!


----------



## soneka

My kind of shawl - simple, classic, beautiful with many outfits.


----------



## settermom

Thanks, again to All. I can't wait to see what y'all are using for yarn. I just know there will be so many beautiful shawls and the yarn types and colors will make them each so individual.


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Fyi if u haven't many or any shawls--I have two: the merino wingspan is light soft and instantly warm

The alpaca one is light and somewhat less instantly warm but stretches.


----------



## mildredL2

Since first seeing your original post and photo of your gorgeous shawl, have been plotting ideas for many yarns that would be good to use, then while reading the thread about Homespun in today's KP Newsletter, it gave me another idea:

I have quite a stash of Homespun, was attracted by the lovely colors and self-striping. But, after using it for a lace shawl, I found it too challenging for me to work with.
Since this shawl is beautiful with mostly garter stitch, it will be a wonderful way to use up all that yarn that has been waiting!
Thank you again for your pattern!


----------



## settermom

Mildred: I love Homespun for softness, warmth, colors, touching, etc. but simply cannot knit with it....only crochet. You might want to swatch or whatever it takes to get an idea of how the pattern will knit up with Homespun. Yes, it is all garter stitch so you don't have to worry about "losing" a fancy stitch patten in the yarn BUT it MIGHT make a very "heavy" or bulky shawl --- especially if you add the ruffle edge (A regular straight edge bind off would be less bulky). And, depending on the size needle you choose your shawl could turn out really large compared to my # 9 needles with a lighter DK weight yarn. Well, I am sure you have been knitting much longer than I have and have far more knowledge and experience than I do. I just felt I should share my thoughts about the homespun... and measuring... so your shawl turns out about the size you want. I know you will want a good long cable for the bulkier yarn, though. Thank you for the kind compliment on the shawl. I'll look forward to seeing what you make. Don't forget to post a photo!


----------



## mildredL2

settermom said:


> Mildred: I love Homespun for softness, warmth, colors, touching, etc. but simply cannot knit with it....only crochet. You might want to swatch or whatever it takes to get an idea of how the pattern will knit up with Homespun. Yes, it is all garter stitch so you don't have to worry about "losing" a fancy stitch patten in the yarn BUT it MIGHT make a very "heavy" or bulky shawl --- especially if you add the ruffle edge (A regular straight edge bind off would be less bulky). And, depending on the size needle you choose your shawl could turn out really large compared to my # 9 needles with a lighter DK weight yarn. Well, I am sure you have been knitting much longer than I have and have far more knowledge and experience than I do. I just felt I should share my thoughts about the homespun... and measuring... so your shawl turns out about the size you want. I know you will want a good long cable for the bulkier yarn, though. Thank you for the kind compliment on the shawl. I'll look forward to seeing what you make. Don't forget to post a photo!


Thank you for these tips! I'm actually not experienced enough to have many "wearable" finished products, most are practice pieces, back to the drawing board.
Yes, I am planning to do a plain straight edge for the bottom, but what really attracted me to this pattern was the "spineless" construction and nice top edge design, so hope it will work out. Also have plans for another with dK yarn I bought last weekend with this shawl in mind.


----------



## settermom

Mildred: Great! Sounds like you will settle on what is just right for your purposes and a plain, straight bottom will be lovely. I agree with you on the top edge pattern and spineless construction. They are major "selling points". Have fun!


----------



## Reyna

Carole Jeanne said:


> Fyi if u haven't many or any shawls--I have two: the merino wingspan is light soft and instantly warm
> 
> The alpaca one is light and somewhat less instantly warm but stretches.


I have made 3 wingspans, most enjoyable knitting. One was for my daughter to put around her shoulders when she was tending to the baby at night, and one each for my two sisters in South Africa. I have the yarn for one for me, but far too many requests from my daughters. I will get round to making one for myself one of these days. I might even try Dreambird!


----------



## RebeccaVM

That is beautiful...I can see where it would be boring to knit. I am so glad you hung in there!!!


----------



## settermom

Wow, Reyna! If you do a Dreambird I will want you to be my tutor. I think I could only do one of those "in my dreams"!


----------



## Reyna

settermom said:


> Wow, Reyna! If you do a Dreambird I will want you to be my tutor. I think I could only do one of those "in my dreams"!


It might have to stay there - in my dreams, but will post if I manage to get started!


----------



## Joanne Hyde

Very nice and would be noticed. Great for a good knitter who doesn't want to get tangled up in very thin yarn.
I was thinking I might be able to do it.


----------



## settermom

Joanne Hyde said:


> Very nice and would be noticed. Great for a good knitter who doesn't want to get tangled up in very thin yarn.
> I was thinking I might be able to do it.


Even the most beginner knitter can do this. Go for it. Have fun! Isn't it great to get such a beautiful end result and any skill level of knitter can be proud of it.


----------



## mmorris

Just beautiful! Is the pattern available?


----------



## mobrien0144

mmorris said:


> Just beautiful! Is the pattern available?


Look at Page 1 & 2, with the postings from "Settermom". She states there is no formal pattern, but her instructions are really simple. It's hard to visualize in the first rows, but after you have about 3" completed, you'll understand.
As soon as I saw this I wanted it and I sat down and did it. I made it with Patons Metallic Pewter (gray). It Is as gorgeous as the picture.
I consider myself an advanced beginner knitter and I will be doing this shawl again. I will not use the Patons Metallic because it snags on my fingernails.


----------



## sramkin

So lovely. And I love the color.


----------



## pammie1234

One of these days I'm going to try this! I love the name 3-B Shawl, too. I've never knitted anything without an exact pattern, so this will be a challenge. I often change things, but usually stick pretty close to the pattern. I've copied all of the information and now will sift through it and see if I can understand what to do. I wish I could start it now, but I have other "have to" projects going on.

Your shawl is beautiful, and I'm glad you decided to finish it. Sometimes boring is good!


----------



## 19855

mobrien0144 said:


> As soon as I saw this I wanted it and I sat down and did it. I made it with Patons Metallic Pewter (gray). It Is as gorgeous as the picture.
> I consider myself an advanced beginner knitter and I will be doing this shawl again. I will not use the Patons Metallic because it snags on my fingernails.


Did you change your needle size since you used Patons Metallic which is a worsted and the original "pattern" used dk?


----------



## rahi

How do you block it by "steaming"?i have never blocked my knits but now I know what a difference it makes.


----------



## settermom

Here is a link to a good article about steam blocking acrylic yarn. http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html And, for many discussions on the topic(s) of steaming, general blocking & methods for natural fibers and acrylics you can do a search (look for "search" at the top of the page) to find tons of info.


----------



## settermom

I am humbled by the additional kind compliments. Thank you!


----------



## knitgogi

pammie1234 said:


> One of these days I'm going to try this! I love the name 3-B Shawl, too. I've never knitted anything without an exact pattern, so this will be a challenge. I often change things, but usually stick pretty close to the pattern. *I've copied all of the information and now will sift through it and see if I can understand what to do.* I wish I could start it now, but I have other "have to" projects going on.
> 
> Your shawl is beautiful, and I'm glad you decided to finish it. Sometimes boring is good!


Would be so nice if someone did this and then posted it as a pattern for others. I've thought about trying to do it, but if I recall correctly, there were parts I didn't quite understand. Thought I'd probably actually have to work on it as I went to see if I understood or not.


----------



## rahi

thanks a lot for the link. i will certainly look it up&#128516;


----------



## knitgogi

GH said:


> Did you change your needle size since you used Patons Metallic which is a worsted and the original "pattern" used dk?


She said in her original post that she used US 9 needles with #3/DK yarn.


----------



## knitonashingle

Oh it might have been boring to knit, but it is absolutely magnificent! It will always be in "fashion" and it will go with every scenario- I can see it going for a walk and out on the town both! Beautiful job!


----------



## Jenval

Very pretty and elegant well knitted.


----------



## mobrien0144

GH said:


> Did you change your needle size since you used Patons Metallic which is a worsted and the original "pattern" used dk?


No, I didn't change, I still used #9's. When I reached 21" deep I started the ruffle. Additionally, I don't like ruffles too much, so instead of doing the YO between every stitch, I did 2 stitched and a yarn over.


----------



## 19855

Okay. Thank you for sharing that information.


----------



## mobrien0144

GH said:


> Okay. Thank you for sharing that information.


Anytime


----------



## Carole Jeanne

settermom said:


> Very satisfactory in the end but it took me weeks to complete simply because it would not hold my interest. I kept switching off to more fun and challenging projects. I have no idea the name of the shawl, nor the designer's name nor any pattern source. It was just a basic recipe given to me. I used # 9 needles (US) with Bernat Saluki yarn ( # 3 /DK) that was handed down to me. (Bernat Saluki: 60 % acrylic, 40%nylon 1.75 oz, 50 g, approx. 150 yd per skein. Machine wash and dry (and it does ... beautifully). I used about 975 yards. I did block it (steam) even though it is garter stitch. I block most everything and always anything wearable. The steam did help soften the acrylic and give it beautiful drape. It is "substantial" in wrapping... perhaps a bit too much for my small frame and narrow shoulders but I'll make good use of it for Spring and Summer every day use.


Totally elegant


----------



## settermom

mobrien0144 said:


> No, I didn't change, I still used #9's. When I reached 21" deep I started the ruffle. Additionally, I don't like ruffles too much, so instead of doing the YO between every stitch, I did 2 stitched and a yarn over.


If you have finished this shawl I would just love to see a picture of it---if you are able to post one.


----------



## settermom

Gunni said:


> thanks a lot for the link. i will certainly look it up😄


You are so welcome!


----------



## settermom

knitgogi said:


> Would be so nice if someone did this and then posted it as a pattern for others. I've thought about trying to do it, but if I recall correctly, there were parts I didn't quite understand. Thought I'd probably actually have to work on it as I went to see if I understood or not.


The pattern is posted in this thread. See page 2 . The complete info is there. You will find the ruffle info on page 1 of this thread. The ruffle (the cart before the horse, so to speak) was posted first ... in response to a question about the edging. If you have a question as to "how to" about any of the directions please feel free to ask. :wink:


----------



## knitgogi

settermom said:


> The pattern is posted in this thread. See page 2 . The complete info is there. You will find the ruffle info on page 1 of this thread. The ruffle (the cart before the horse, so to speak) was posted first ... in response to a question about the edging. If you have a question as to "how to" about any of the directions please feel free to ask. :wink:


Thanks, Settermom. I have now compiled all the information you mentioned throughout the thread in "sort of" a pattern form and sent it to you in a PM to see if I am understanding it all correctly. I will be happy to post it here for others in the organized way I sent it to you in the PM -- if you think I have understood it correctly.


----------



## mobrien0144

settermom said:


> If you have finished this shawl I would just love to see a picture of it---if you are able to post one.


I'll give it a try!! Tomorrow (Tues)


----------



## settermom

mobrien0144 said:


> I'll give it a try!! Tomorrow (Tues)


    That's great! I am so anxious to see it.


----------



## mobrien0144

Well here it is. this is my first attempt at sending a picture. I have no confidence that it is going thru.


----------



## mobrien0144

Well it didn't go thru. I'll re-read directions and try again


----------



## mobrien0144

Trying again.


----------



## mobrien0144

success, I think


----------



## settermom

YES! SUCCESS!! Thanks so much for posting the picture! I really like the way you did your ruffle. It looks deeper and more relaxed than mine. I will do my next one like yours. What did you do differently? Did you KFB of every other stitch instead of every stitch? Did you knit more rows before the bind off? And,what kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## settermom

Yikes! Had not realized until now that there might be some people who want / need some blocking info for the specific shape of this shawl (which is basically a crescent). Here is a link that could be helpful. 



 I definitely did block mine. I do not have blocking wires so I used an extra lot of pins. It all worked out just fine...it just took a little longer to shape and pin securely.


----------



## mobrien0144

While I steamed my shawl, I didn't really block it. Next mistake, I didn't check lot numbers on my yarn, but it hasn't stopped me from wearing and enjoying this shawl. There is variation in it, but not too bad. I'll be more careful next time. I wore it last weekend a few times on a trip to Toronto. Cousins admired it, so Michaels had a sale 40% off on everything on line, so I ordered Patons Metallic Gold (mine was Pewter) for SIL and cousin. I think I used 6 balls.
For the ruffle I did the YO every 2 stitches instead of between every stitch, not KFB. I think I did 5or 6 rows before bind-off, but this yarn might be heavier than what you used.
I really appreciated your directions. I thought they were clear and concise. I consider myself an advanced beginner and had no problems with it. Once again, thank you.


----------



## settermom

Thank YOU, mobrien! I appreciate all of your feedback / info. I am just tickled to know that you are wearing and enjoying the shawl! And, if there is a variation in color I sure don't see it in the picture. If it is there then I guess I am seeing what I assumed was light / shadowing because it is laid out flat and pic taken kind of from an angle. Bet no one else notices it when you wear it. (And, DUH! of course it is a YO for increases when starting the ruffle...and not a KFB. I have gone on to several other projects since this shawl and obviously do not even remember the pattern LOL I'll try the every 2 stitches YO like you did next time. I really do like yours).


----------



## fgould

I am very confused with the yarn over bind off. I have watched the video but it goes very fast. Can someone type out what you are suppose to do. I am sure I am not the only person who is confused by this video. Thanks.
Fran


----------



## settermom

Try this: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/yarnover-bindoff.html and this: http://www.craftsy.com/article/loose-bind-off-knitting (scroll down page part way to the YO bind off info and pics). The verypink.com video is excellent and easy to follow. If it seems too fast just stop the video while you do what was just shown...then proceed. You can also write down her instructions as she speaks them and then replay the video and follow along with your practice bind off while she is doing it herself. If you have written down the step-by-steps you always have that to refer to.


----------



## mobrien0144

fgould said:


> I am very confused with the yarn over bind off. I have watched the video but it goes very fast. Can someone type out what you are suppose to do. I am sure I am not the only person who is confused by this video. Thanks.
> Fran


My advice would be to cast on about 50 stitches, knit a few rows, then practice the "verypink.com" loose bind-off. I made this shawl and I love it. the loose bind-off was not difficult.


----------



## mamamoose

This is beautiful. I like the simplicity of the shawl. Could share the pattern? I have a 90 year old friend I would like to make it for in purple. Thanks


----------



## settermom

mamamoose: the "pattern" is kind of in sections/ pieces spread over the first couple of pages of this thread. Also, all questions have been answered in the pages of the thread. Glad you like the shawl. Thank you.


----------



## vershi

I have only just found this post, your shawl is beautiful and thank you for all the pattern notes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats

Very pretty, color is just beautiful.


----------



## Browniemom

I too just found this pattern today. I thank you very much. Your shawl is lovely and a classic-not boring at all. I have knit with Saluki several years ago and probably have some in my stash but not enough for this lovely shawl. Have to knit this one asap.


----------



## mobrien0144

This is really a beautiful shawl that I made as soon as I saw it. I wrote the directions and now see it is in upcoming topics. Settersmom, if you look it over, check for errors, please. I don't think there are any, but you never know.


----------



## May

Thanks!!



settermom said:


> Carol: see on a previous page of this thread the answers to some construction questions. It is a basic top down formula. C/O 3 sts. Always slip the first stitch (as if to purl) of every row throughout. KFB of next st (after the slipped st) and knit to end. Repeat until there are 13 total stitches on needle. Set up: sl 1 ,K2, YO,K1,knit to end of row. Repeat one time more. Pattern: sl 1, K2, PM, YO, K2tog,YO, K2tog, YO, KFB, knit to end. Repeat this row until desired size (or 21" from start). Ruffle info is on previous page.


----------



## moe161

Beautiful shawl thank you for the instructions!!


----------



## jin jin

Nothing wrong with that - pretty!


----------



## settermom

Thank you  ...and you are welcome


----------



## Nicola33

Thanks so much for these details on how to knit this lovely shawl. I will surely give this a try. I like "boring" sometimes!


----------



## settermom

Nicola33 said:


> Thanks so much for these details on how to knit this lovely shawl. I will surely give this a try. I like "boring" sometimes!


 :thumbup:


----------



## montgal

Delightful shawl, thanks for sharing instructions. At times, I just want to knit, not be challenged. I am also petite so may make it a little smaller. Wonderful for our a/c church. lol


----------



## montgal

I have never knit with beads but would it be possible to place a bead on some of the ruffle yarn overs? What would be a good distance between beads so the shawl maintains it elegance? I was thinking of creme colored yarn and pearl beads..any comments of suggestions would sure be appreciated. I am going to start the shawl but it will be awhile before I am ready for the ruffle.Thanks so much.


----------



## settermom

montgal said:


> I have never knit with beads but would it be possible to place a bead on some of the ruffle yarn overs? What would be a good distance between beads so the shawl maintains it elegance? I was thinking of creme colored yarn and pearl beads..any comments of suggestions would sure be appreciated. I am going to start the shawl but it will be awhile before I am ready for the ruffle.Thanks so much.


Combining both of your posts in reply: 
1) Thank you and you are welcome.

2) For a more petite frame I would go down several needle sizes. I used size 9 but would go down to size 6 or 7 for myself next time. DK weight yarn and size 7 needle would still give you approx. 66" X 23" if you have not too tight nor too loose with your knitting.

3) If you have not knit with beads before now then I would suggest that you start a swatch and practice doing just beads before attempting it on your shawl. Get a feel for the process of placing beads while knitting (knitting them in as you go). Lots of info on knitting with beads can be found on the internet. Look for knitting beads in garter stitch. You will want your beads placed so that they show on the right / public side...although garter stitch is the same on either side. Still, you want to have all of your beading looking properly placed and uniform rather than a few on one side and a few popping up on the other side, I think. Randomly placed bead work is fine but you probably do not want beads intended for one side getting lost on the other side. Nothing difficult about it but it does take a little reading and practice. As for beading in the yarn overs (starting of the ruffle) I am not sure that they won't "get lost" in that YO row and the following knit row. there again, you could practice on that swatch to see for sure. I think for myself I would place beads closer to the finished edge of the ruffle but I too would have to play around with a sample and make my decision. How close together? hmmmm. I can't really say. Personal preference, I think. IF your ruffle is exactly like mine is then the beads might want to be spaced differently than if you make a deeper and more relaxed ruffle (like others have done and I will do next time). Again, if you practice the beading first then you / we can make a better decision at that point....before you actually apply any beads to the ruffle---when you get to that point on the shawl.

4) Your yarn color and bead color choices sound like the shawl will be very elegant in color and "dressy" effect. Quite gorgeous, actually!!! The pattern is very very "plain and simple" but depending on yarn choice (solid or multi color) and specific color(s) it will result in a more casual OR a more dressy product.

Hope all of this is helpful! Sure will look forward to seeing your shawl (and beading!) whenever you are able to share a photo!


----------



## montgal

Thanks, I will work on it!


----------



## settermom

montgal said:


> Thanks, I will work on it!


 :thumbup: You are welcome!


----------



## mobrien0144

Here is a good site with a pictorial http://letissierdesigns.com/2011/03/27/got-beads-got-dental-floss-threaders-you-can-add-beads-to-your-knitting/

You have to search on the site, but it refers to dental floss beading. Look down the right side and go to the area speaking to beading.


----------



## mobrien0144

never mind, it comes up when you click on the site, you don't have to search


----------



## montgal

Here is the pattern and hints from settermom:
It is a basic top down formula. C/O 3 sts. Always slip the first stitch (as if to purl) of every row throughout. KFB of next st (after the slipped st) and knit to end. Repeat until there are 13 total stitches on needle. Set up: sl 1 ,K2, YO,K1,knit to end of row. Repeat one time more. Pattern: sl 1, K2, PM, YO, K2tog,YO, K2tog, YO, KFB, knit to end. Repeat this row until desired size (or 21" from start). 
The edging / mini ruffle is so simple. Put a YO between every stitch from beginning to end of row. then knit all stitches for a few more rows. BIND OFF with a stretchy BO. I used the Yarn Over bind Off that can be found on verypink.com which is here:http://verypink.com/2010/04/30/yarn-over-bind-off/ For a more petite frame I would go down several needle sizes. I used size 9 but would go down to size 6 or 7 for myself next time. DK weight yarn and size 7 needle would still give you approx. 66" X 23".


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thank you, settermom, for adding another to my list of MUST-do!:twisted:

I _knew_ there was a good reason to stay away from the Pictures section!

Attached is my and Montgal's work ups of the pattern along with the lovely photos of yours.


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you to Jessica-Jean. Your down load is better than my cut and paste. have saved yours. My must knit list keeps on growing and growing.


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you to Jessica-Jean. Your down load is better than my cut and paste. have saved yours. My must knit list keeps on growing and growing.


----------



## settermom

:lol: :twisted: Ha! I should not wander into the Pictures threads either, Jessica-Jean! I get into real "trouble" there too often! :roll: :roll: :roll: What a compliment to know that the shawl is on your MUST do list. So glad it is so appealing to so many people. What a wonderful job on the download. I am so happy to share with everyone but please, Everyone, remember that I do not claim credit for the pattern. As stated in the original post: I do not know the name of the shawl, nor the name of the designer, nor have any knowledge of the original pattern source (which includes no knowledge of whether or not a copyright exists on the pattern). The pattern was passed along to me by another person and I do not know where that person obtained the pattern and the person did not share any identifying information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I've begun it! With a twist ... Do you remember 'Condo Knitting'? In the UK it was called 'Odd-pin knitting' ... in the 1960s.
http://www.ravelry./projects/JessicaJean/condo-3-b-shawl

After a few rows, I recalled a seemingly similar pattern I did a few years ago: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl-2604
I ran out of yarn, or mine would have been much larger: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl-2604


----------



## Madjesty

Lovely piece, simple but elegant


----------



## Browniemom

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've begun it! With a twist ... Do you remember 'Condo Knitting'? In the UK it was called 'Odd-pin knitting' ... in the 1960s.
> http://www.ravelry./projects/JessicaJean/condo-3-b-shawl
> 
> After a few rows, I recalled a seemingly similar pattern I did a few years ago: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl-2604
> I ran out of yarn, or mine would have been much larger: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl-2604


Like your idea of condo knitting. Had forgotten all about this and probably never made anything using this. Should look very neat.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## settermom

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've begun it! With a twist ... Do you remember 'Condo Knitting'? In the UK it was called 'Odd-pin knitting' ... in the 1960s.
> http://www.ravelry./projects/JessicaJean/condo-3-b-shawl
> 
> After a few rows, I recalled a seemingly similar pattern I did a few years ago: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl-2604
> I ran out of yarn, or mine would have been much larger: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl-2604


Oh gosh. I had forgotten about the condo knitting technique back in the 60's /70's. I tried to look at your shawl, Jessica-Jean but the page is "not found". :-(


----------



## Jessica-Jean

settermom said:


> Oh gosh. I had forgotten about the condo knitting technique back in the 60's /70's. I tried to look at your shawl, Jessica-Jean but the page is "not found". :-(


I will never learn to _stop_ posting after midnight! 
My old Swirl Shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/swirl-shawl-2604
Condo 3-B shawl - no photo yet: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/condo-3-b-shawl


----------



## settermom

Jessica-Jean said:


> I will never learn to _stop_ posting after midnight!
> My old Swirl Shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/swirl-shawl-2604
> Condo 3-B shawl - no photo yet: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/condo-3-b-shawl


 :shock: :thumbup: WOW!!! What a pretty shawl, Jessica-Jean! (Thanks for fixing me up with the correct link/page). Wonderful color and the condo knitting gives it such a soft, cozy, lacy look. Now I am going to have to practice patience while I wait for you to finish your 3-B condo shawl. Really looking forward to seeing it. What a great idea to use the pattern with the condo technique. I suspect I will be making my next one that same way.


----------



## deblh

Your shawl is beautiful! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## SouthernGirl

It's beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## knittnnana

Beautiful! I've bookmark it for the future. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Digilou37

Elegant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## settermom

thank you all for the kind words. Enjoy... and post pics, please.


----------



## redriet60

That's very pretty, and a lovely soft pink. I love shawls, have several on my list to make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kacey66

That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kathycam

Reyna said:


> Your shawl is really beautiful.
> 
> I used to knit fancy patterns and lace and would not even consider knitting anything unless it had a complicated pattern, until I suffered a bad concussion when I fell down my stairs 3 years ago and at times I really feel as if my brain is scrambled. I now find it very difficult to follow a pattern, and only knit plain and purl. I do not find it boring, I am just grateful that I can still knit.


I am sorry about your fall and it sounds like you have a closed head injury causing your problems with patterns. I have the same problem and have been through therapy to improve my focus and memory. Please keep challenging yourself every day with puzzles, word games and pattern study and gradually you will improve. After many years, I still have problems, but thanks to all the nice people on KP, I can still knit and learn new things.


----------



## jscaplen

As you say - basic but beautiful.
Simplicity can be elegant, too.
Lovely work.


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Wow 17 pp n counting. 

Nothing boring about your shawl. If n when i finish these baby things i plan to make one and happy for the peace of not being crosseyed from counting &#128534;

&#128521;. Love knitting; love KP


----------



## Reyna

kathycam said:


> I am sorry about your fall and it sounds like you have a closed head injury causing your problems with patterns. I have the same problem and have been through therapy to improve my focus and memory. Please keep challenging yourself every day with puzzles, word games and pattern study and gradually you will improve. After many years, I still have problems, but thanks to all the nice people on KP, I can still knit and learn new things.


Thank you for your advice, Kathy, I do like to keep busy, but I now have an incentive to stretch my brain a little more. I must admit, though, there are days when it feels like my brain is scrambled!


----------



## Whoever

It's lovely soft and delicate looking good job


----------



## kacey66

Your shawl is stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## southerngal

I love it especially because it does not compete with what you are wearing, i.e., no variegated yarn or distracting huge cables. It’s simply stated and calming. Beautiful!


----------



## Kensbarb

Simple is best.


----------

